# Sony E14A Series thread+Review:D



## adimax (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello ppl.
Sorry for late post but here is my full review and what i think about my sony lappy.So sit back and enjoy.

1.*Spec sheet*:1.i5-2450m~2.6ghz
                   2.4GB ddr3@1366
                   3.14'' 1600x900 vaio display
                   4.1 gb 7670m
                   5.500 gb hdd
2.*Initial impession*:
       1.Well to be honest,I was confused between samsung 550p and this.Yes ofc many may say that samsung has better spec sheet but then there are few flaws i found out during initial observation:
               a.It looked very bland...as in lifeless
               b.yes,it has huge fire power but felt poorly ventilated(the display model in the sammy shop was hot to touch{palmrest},even when AC was on)
               c.no backlit kb! 
               d.those looking for fire power may go for 550p but those looking for even balance may see the review further.

       2.It has been with me for 3 weeks and so far it was awesome(i upgraded from Dell 17" studio and miss the 17" screen )

3.*The Description*:Well the laptop has a very nice built.The keyboard is fine(chicklet based),mousepad tends to go a bit awry,specially during multitouch.The exterior is a bit fingerprint magnet,but the palmrest area isnt.
The sceen looks vivid and better than samsung imo.

4.*The temp,battery,and performance*:
        a.When idling:CPU~58 cels,GPU~0 cels(imo,hd 3000 in action)
        b.When surfing:CPU~62 cels,GPU~0 cels
        c.When gaming(COD:MW3 ultra settings,maxed out@30 fps): CPU:72,GPU~67 cels(7670m)

*All of this,in a non AC room,in delhi,where outside temps=42 cels,andno cooling pad*

Thats a prelim report,will put in more acc to specific queries.Im trying to upload fotos,but seems it aint working.Anyway ill upload them

Thanks for reading my review and feel free to ask any thing
PS:It costed me 54.9K@nehru place,no bargaining

Enjoy the slideshow of my lappy 

*i.imgur.com/jryZzs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6UF3zs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rEatqs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2Ti2ns.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GZOiDs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1eisLs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SUp4Ts.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fu3HNs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Md2Qts.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yC0bLs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mjMqOs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/g9GVCs.jpg


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 17, 2012)

54.9k for that?

I don't want to sound inappropriate, but are you effin kidding me?! :eeksign:

In the sub 60k range, Sony is outclassed by not just Samsung, but by all other major companies. 

Where Sony excels is in the higher range with its amazing 1080p IPS display.


----------



## adimax (Jul 17, 2012)

well gunner..I had the option of 550p...but then 3 things
1.Build quality of vaio was better
2.Display was better(check my images)
3.Backlit kb!

ofc,your lappy is miles ahead than mine but i like it to serve me for 5 years atleast.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 17, 2012)

adimax said:


> well gunner..I had the option of 550p...but then 3 things
> 1.Build quality of vaio was better
> 2.Display was better(check my images)
> 3.Backlit kb!
> ...



1.Can't comment on build quality without looking at both side by side. But my last one was a 50k VAIO I bought three years ago, and it did have good build quality. 
2. I don't know the exact details of your display, but 15.6" 1600X900 anti reflective matte finish > 14" 1600X900 standard display screen (if that is what yours is).
3. At night, you can turn this display to full 300 nit brightness, and voila, its so damn bright you don't need a backlit keyboard anymore. 

If backlit keyboard was a dealbreaker for you, then the Inspiron 14R/15R SE would have suited you better. And it would still have been cheaper with better specs.

And lol , the second gen i5 and 7670 won't last for 5 years. 

Anyway congrats on your purchase. Enjoy. 

PS : Idle temps on the Samsung are 45-50 non AC room, in Delhi. Around 8-10 degrees less than yours. No change at all while surfing. 

You can't play a high end game without an increase in temps. It just isn't possible. COD isn't that game IMO. Its a lightweight game for PC.


----------



## har (Jul 17, 2012)

I appreciate the fact that you like the laptop.
but seriously this and 550P 

550P has much lower idle temps(around 44),much better graphics(gt650m>>>>>7670m),much better screen(matte dude !!),. And a 2nd gen proccy at 54k ? You serious 

And if you think its gonna last 5 years just because its a Sony, you will probably be disappointed. Sony's have loads of problems, Only the cb35 and cb45 from last year have my respect.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats buddy! 

And I don't think its tough to respect the fact that everyone has a different opinion. Sure Samsung has much better specs but that doesn't mean everyone who doesn't like it is a fool. 

And the biggest reason why someone would not go for the Samsung model is as adimax pointed out - bland looks. 

Anyway, nice pics buddy !! 

I really like the design of this model, one of my friends got it recently. 

Even the normal E14 looks really nice, especially in white. The wrap design is awesome !!


----------



## terrafield (Jul 17, 2012)

My friend had vaio CS series (3 yrs back) and till now he has gone to service center only once and thats for taking backup since there was no OS/Recovery disc provided

I'm still not sure if Sony is charging this much mainly due to build quality or fancy design. If its for build quality then I respect that but not just for fancy design... NOM 

Similarly I'm wondering how Samsung is providing so much feature at reasonable cost. Probably they are gaining profit in more sales than margin

I checked with Vijay Electronics in Chennai regarding NP550P. He told me that NP550P is in great demand. 4 laptops booked just for today. Awesome sales


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 17, 2012)

^
How do they do it is quite obvious. I wouldn't wanna say anything about it though as I don't mean to piss off Samsung owners


----------



## har (Jul 17, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> How do they do it is quite obvious. I wouldn't wanna say anything about it though as I don't mean to piss off Samsung owners



Yeah it obvious. They probably went to a junkyard and just took some random parts rejected by laptop makers like sony,put it together and selling it cheap


----------



## sharang_3 (Jul 17, 2012)

wonder when is sony gonna update to ivy bridge..most of their present offerings are sandy bridge and the few ivy bridge models come with intel 4000m


----------



## har (Jul 17, 2012)

sharang_3 said:


> wonder when is sony gonna update to ivy bridge..most of their present offerings are sandy bridge and the few ivy bridge models come with intel 4000m



There are ivy bridge models for sony from 48k. Graphics are radeon 7670m or gt640m LE.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 17, 2012)

the op has already stated he has indeed considered 550p and also said that he was aware that 550p has more firepower but finalized on this machine for his own reasons. why do you guys start a comparison again in the review thread? 



gunner_kanishk said:


> At night, you can turn this display to full 300 nit brightness, and voila, its so damn bright you don't need a backlit keyboard anymore.



i'm sorry but ain't this too much? we know 550p is a great machine, but if it doesn't have a backlit, you can just accept it, there isn't anything to lose. everyone doesn't have the same requirements. you need not try to show that it wins in every department. 

if this thread was about a comparison between the laptops, then you may state all these opinions. but he already made the purchase and wants to share the joy with us and took time to take pics and write a review. please appreciate the effort. 

even if you really can't hold back your urge to prove your laptop was best, that can stated  in a better way compared to how some of the posts above were worded. it would be nice if you make sure what you post doesn't reflect chauvinism.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 17, 2012)

^ Respect.


----------



## sharang_3 (Jul 17, 2012)

har said:


> There are ivy bridge models for sony from 48k. Graphics are radeon 7670m or gt640m LE.



can you plz post the link..i searched for them on sony website and on flipkart..couldnt find anything


----------



## terrafield (Jul 17, 2012)

SVE14A16FN : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## sharang_3 (Jul 17, 2012)

terrafield said:


> SVE14A16FN : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India


thnx..btw its too expensive compared to similarly spec'd models..


----------



## RON28 (Jul 17, 2012)

congrats  do some gaming on it and tell people how is 7670m...  is it close to gt 630m or better than that


----------



## terrafield (Jul 18, 2012)

@adimax, can you tell me about your experience in gestures in new your E14A notebook? I heard that gestures are improved in new E series particularly 2 finger scrolling


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 18, 2012)

nice buy mate. Btw, please update with the full model number (SVE14A16FNH). I think it is better to specify in full. Enjoy the beauty. Congratz on your buy and happy to see that people still buy laptops to not using them as gaming desktop  I appreciate your choice... It's simply a beauty, great...


----------



## adimax (Jul 18, 2012)

terrafield said:


> @adimax, can you tell me about your experience in gestures in new your E14A notebook? I heard that gestures are improved in new E series particularly 2 finger scrolling



Well terrafield,I must say thats its nowhere close to Mac ,but since im using it for the first time(my previous lappy didnt have that),its fine with very few problems(wont work if ure touch is light as...say.....rubbing against a keen knife without cutting ure fingers )

Also i observed that its touch pad gets confused(points randomly) if i use two fingers from same hand,but is perfectly accurate with two fingers from different hands.Odd it is.

Nonetheless,Im happy.Yes,Samsung 550P has better specs,but I believe in the theory that pure power lies in the cabin of a desktop,which no lappy can replace.It should have moderate firepower,so that one doesnt end up cooking it or his balls


----------



## terrafield (Jul 18, 2012)

adimax said:


> Well terrafield,I must say thats its nowhere close to Mac ,but since im using it for the first time(my previous lappy didnt have that),its fine with very few problems(wont work if ure touch is light as...say.....rubbing against a keen knife without cutting ure fingers )
> 
> Also i observed that its touch pad gets confused(points randomly) if i use two fingers from same hand,but is perfectly accurate with two fingers from different hands.Odd it is.
> 
> Nonetheless,Im happy.Yes,Samsung 550P has better specs,but I believe in the theory that pure power lies in the cabin of a desktop,which no lappy can replace.It should have moderate firepower,so that one doesnt end up cooking it or his balls



Probably touchpad will improve in Windows 8 Pro. Did you opt for Win 8 upgrade offer?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 18, 2012)

adimax, would be great if you could post benchmark results 

Also how do you find the speakers ? And also is the webcam quality good ?


----------



## adimax (Jul 18, 2012)

@terrafield We just have to give our email ids,thats right?

@randomuser111-can you specify what benchmarks?
Speakers are good,bit tinny,flat,dont expect booming bass...but crystal clear!
Webcam is good,infact very good(Dunno if Exmor lens it claims helps...)

*i.imgur.com/jryZzs.jpg*i.imgur.com/6UF3zs.jpg[IMG]*i.imgur.com/2Ti2ns.jpg[/IMG]*i.imgur.com/rEatqs.jpg*i.imgur.com/GZOiDs.jpg*i.imgur.com/1eisLs.jpg*i.imgur.com/PnPqKs.jpg*i.imgur.com/SUp4Ts.jpg*i.imgur.com/fu3HNs.jpg*i.imgur.com/Md2Qts.jpg*i.imgur.com/yC0bLs.jpg*i.imgur.com/g9GVCs.jpg*i.imgur.com/mjMqOs.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 18, 2012)

3DMark11, PcMark7 would be great 
And some general game fps benchmarks

P.S. You didn't get the free VAIO Bluetooth mouse ?


----------



## terrafield (Jul 18, 2012)

adimax said:


> @terrafield We just have to give our email ids,thats right?
> 
> @randomuser111-can you specify what benchmarks?
> Speakers are good,bit tinny,flat,dont expect booming bass...but crystal clear!
> Webcam is good,infact very good(Dunno if Exmor lens it claims helps..



I think registering email id is enough but not sure


----------



## far (Jul 18, 2012)

^ dude...dont quote with pictures


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 19, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> the op has already stated he has indeed considered 550p and also said that he was aware that 550p has more firepower but finalized on this machine for his own reasons. why do you guys start a comparison again in the review thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ +1


----------



## adimax (Jul 19, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> 3DMark11, PcMark7 would be great
> And some general game fps benchmarks
> 
> P.S. You didn't get the free VAIO Bluetooth mouse ?



Yes i did get one but it was hideous.I mean what were they thinking?

I downloaded Superpi calculator
In power saving mode,it clocked @ 665mhz(that wat it said,imo).Here is the link:adimax | SuperPI

*i.imgur.com/7JemR.png(Due to upload probs,washed colors )
here the benchmark was running,with temprature monitoring,*but i have to say,even at 70 deg cels,there is no sensation of hotness anywhere,not even bottom panel,handrest,near speakers.It just feels like its at 45 deg cels.To be frank,Im scared of that,as i will have no idea if its running hot or not.Is this normal/desired?*

PS:Im downloading 3dmark vantage


----------



## adimax (Jul 19, 2012)

did i really bought a horrible laptop???? just becoz i like backlit keyboard and styling?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 19, 2012)

^^ No. People are just saying that you could have got a machine that is better on spec sheet with your budget. But after all, specs aren't the only decisive factor for a purchase. Personal preferences, requirements, brand, quality etc are also to be considered and one has to trade off one factor for another. you are really clear with what you want, since you are ready to trade off a little firepower for aesthetics and others enticing options, you got your thing. Stop worrying and hang out in other cool places in the forums.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 19, 2012)

adimax, don't you worry about such posts. It was your decision and nobody has the right to judge your opinion as you know best what you need. 

You haven't made the wrong choice. Ignore such ignorant posts and just enjoy your lappy 

I checked out your model in person today and the screen is really nice !!  Quite vibrant and decent viewing angles too. 

All such guys need to go to the Apple/Sony/Hp/Lenovo/Toshiba/Asus  stores and shout " Buy Samsung NP550P its got a much better Graphics card" LOL


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 19, 2012)

adimax said:


> did i really bought a horrible laptop???? just becoz i like backlit keyboard and styling?





Digital Fragger said:


> ^^ No. People are just saying that you could have got a machine that is better on spec sheet with your budget. But after all, specs aren't the only decisive factor for a purchase. Personal preferences, requirements, brand, quality etc are also to be considered and one has to trade off one factor for another. you are really clear with what you want, since you are ready to trade off a little firepower for aesthetics and others enticing options, you got your thing. Stop worrying and hang out in other cool places in the forums.



^ This 
Its a request to all that if you can't congratulate someone then don't even criticise or make a mockery of it.



gunner_kanishk said:


> 2. I don't know the exact details of your display, but 15.6" 1600X900 anti reflective matte finish > 14" 1600X900 standard display screen (if that is what yours is).



Matte isn't better than glossy, it just boils down on your requirements. Both have their own + & - points.



> 3. At night, you can turn this display to full 300 nit brightness, and voila, its so damn bright you don't need a backlit keyboard anymore.



Great idea. I believe you haven't used a backlit keyboard ever.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 19, 2012)

adimax said:


> did i really bought a horrible laptop???? just becoz i like backlit keyboard and styling?



Well your laptops looks really great, and built quality of Sony is undoubtedly better than most of the competitors. If you review Samsung NP series thread you will see people questioning ASS and Built quality of product before buying. I'm just saying that it was kind of a bet. Good thing I waited to buy Samsung till now as there have been certain throttling and heating problems.

I hope this problem settles or I'll get either Sony or Dell 14R SE. I'm just worried about screen as I didnt like 15.6" having 768p. I guess it'll look better on 14 inch model though. If I had budget I could go with your model.


----------



## adimax (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone,do you want any specific details,have questions regarding the lappy,plz feel free to ask!


----------



## RON28 (Jul 20, 2012)

sony really works on the looks of its laptops...beautiful lappy


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 20, 2012)

You should have bargained though, Vaio official store themselves give up to 1k discount, and retailers give up to 3-5%.


----------



## relentless_rock (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Adimax, Hows ya brother? ... if ya still checking up on this thread pls give a synopsis of your experience thus far with the vaio E14a. Is it still the same beauty as it was in the first week? Any kinda troubles you facing.. Your reply would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------

